# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [SOLVED] Trying to update Ubuntu 15.04

## loukingjr

I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 from the Daily Builds page in VirtualBox despite the fact I shouldn't be messing with development versions.  :Razz: 

anyway, if I try and use Software Updater it just closes with a failed to download index file check my connection message. I seem to have a connection since I'm typing in 15.04 now. When I try apt-get update I get this (partial)...


```
W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found

E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```

Here is my sources list...


```
# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Alpha amd64 (20141029)]/ vivid main restricted

# See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid main restricted
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-updates main restricted
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid universe
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid universe
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-updates universe
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid multiverse
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid multiverse
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-updates multiverse
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-updates multiverse

## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-security main restricted
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-security main restricted
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-security universe
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-security universe
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-security multiverse
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-security multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository.
## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the
## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users.
# deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu vivid partner
# deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu vivid partner

## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party
## developers who want to ship their latest software.
deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main
deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main
```

here is my Ubuntu.info...


```
ChangelogURI: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/%s/%s/%s/%s_%s/changelog

Suite: devel
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu development series
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: devel
ParentSuite: devel
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu development series

Suite: devel
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: devel
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: devel-security
ParentSuite: devel
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: devel-security
ParentSuite: devel
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: devel-updates
ParentSuite: devel
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: devel-updates
ParentSuite: devel
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: devel-proposed
ParentSuite: devel
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: devel-proposed
ParentSuite: devel
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: devel-backports
ParentSuite: devel
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: devel-backports
ParentSuite: devel
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates


Suite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 15.04 'Vivid Vervet'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: vivid
ParentSuite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 15.04 'Vivid Vervet'

Suite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*15.04
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*15.04
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 15.04 'Vivid Vervet'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: vivid
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: vivid
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: vivid-security
ParentSuite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: vivid-security
ParentSuite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: vivid-updates
ParentSuite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: vivid-updates
ParentSuite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: vivid-proposed
ParentSuite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: vivid-proposed
ParentSuite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: vivid-backports
ParentSuite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: vivid-backports
ParentSuite: vivid
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates


Suite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 14.10 'Utopic Unicorn'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: utopic
ParentSuite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 14.10 'Utopic Unicorn'

Suite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*14.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*14.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 14.10 'Utopic Unicorn'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: utopic
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: utopic
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: utopic-security
ParentSuite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: utopic-security
ParentSuite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: utopic-updates
ParentSuite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: utopic-updates
ParentSuite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: utopic-proposed
ParentSuite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: utopic-proposed
ParentSuite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: utopic-backports
ParentSuite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: utopic-backports
ParentSuite: utopic
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates


Suite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 14.04 'Trusty Tahr'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: trusty
ParentSuite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 14.04 'Trusty Tahr'

Suite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*14.04
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*14.04
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 14.04 'Trusty Tahr'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: trusty
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: trusty
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: trusty-security
ParentSuite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: trusty-security
ParentSuite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: trusty-updates
ParentSuite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: trusty-updates
ParentSuite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: trusty-proposed
ParentSuite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: trusty-proposed
ParentSuite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: trusty-backports
ParentSuite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: trusty-backports
ParentSuite: trusty
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates


Suite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 13.10 'Saucy Salamander'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: saucy
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 13.10 'Saucy Salamander'

Suite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*13.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*13.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 13.10 'Saucy Salamander'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: saucy
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: saucy
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: saucy-security
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: saucy-security
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: saucy-updates
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: saucy-updates
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: saucy-proposed
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: saucy-proposed
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: saucy-backports
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: saucy-backports
ParentSuite: saucy
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates


Suite: raring
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 13.04 'Raring Ringtail'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: raring
ParentSuite: raring
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 13.04 'Raring Ringtail'

Suite: raring
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*13.04
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*13.04
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 13.04 'Raring Ringtail'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: raring
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: raring
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: raring-security
ParentSuite: raring
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: raring-security
ParentSuite: raring
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: raring-updates
ParentSuite: raring
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: raring-updates
ParentSuite: raring
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: raring-proposed
ParentSuite: raring
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: raring-proposed
ParentSuite: raring
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: raring-backports
ParentSuite: raring
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: raring-backports
ParentSuite: raring
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates


Suite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 12.10 'Quantal Quetzal'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: quantal
ParentSuite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 12.10 'Quantal Quetzal'

Suite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*12.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*12.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 12.10 'Quantal Quetzal'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: quantal
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: quantal
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: quantal-security
ParentSuite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: quantal-security
ParentSuite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: quantal-updates
ParentSuite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: quantal-updates
ParentSuite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: quantal-proposed
ParentSuite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: quantal-proposed
ParentSuite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: quantal-backports
ParentSuite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: quantal-backports
ParentSuite: quantal
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: precise
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 12.04 'Precise Pangolin'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: precise
ParentSuite: precise
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 12.04 'Precise Pangolin'

Suite: precise
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*12.04
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*12.04
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 12.04 'Precise Pangolin'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: precise
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: precise
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: precise-security
ParentSuite: precise
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: precise-security
ParentSuite: precise
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: precise-updates
ParentSuite: precise
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: precise-updates
ParentSuite: precise
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: precise-proposed
ParentSuite: precise
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: precise-proposed
ParentSuite: precise
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: precise-backports
ParentSuite: precise
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: precise-backports
ParentSuite: precise
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 11.10 'Oneiric Ocelot'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: oneiric
ParentSuite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 11.10 'Oneiric Ocelot'

Suite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*11.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*11.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 11.10 'Oneiric Ocelot'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: oneiric
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: oneiric
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: oneiric-security
ParentSuite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: oneiric-security
ParentSuite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: oneiric-updates
ParentSuite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: oneiric-updates
ParentSuite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: oneiric-proposed
ParentSuite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: oneiric-proposed
ParentSuite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: oneiric-backports
ParentSuite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: oneiric-backports
ParentSuite: oneiric
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates


Suite: natty
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 11.04 'Natty Narwhal'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: natty
ParentSuite: natty
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 11.04 'Natty Narwhal'

Suite: natty
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*11.04
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*11.04
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 11.04 'Natty Narwhal'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: natty
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: natty
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: natty-security
ParentSuite: natty
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: natty-security
ParentSuite: natty
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: natty-updates
ParentSuite: natty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: natty-updates
ParentSuite: natty
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: natty-proposed
ParentSuite: natty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: natty-proposed
ParentSuite: natty
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: natty-backports
ParentSuite: natty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: natty-backports
ParentSuite: natty
RepositoryType: deb-src
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: maverick
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 10.10 'Maverick Meerkat'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: maverick
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*10.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*10.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 10.10 'Maverick Meerkat'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: maverick
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.canonical.com
MatchURI: archive.canonical.com
Description: Canonical Partners
Component: partner
CompDescription: Software packaged by Canonical for their partners
CompDescriptionLong: This software is not part of Ubuntu.

Suite: maverick
Official: false
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://extras.ubuntu.com
MatchURI: extras.ubuntu.com
Description: Independent
Component: main
CompDescription: Provided by third-party software developers
CompDescriptionLong: Software offered by third party developers.

Suite: maverick-security
ParentSuite: maverick
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: maverick-updates
ParentSuite: maverick
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: maverick-proposed
ParentSuite: maverick
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: maverick-backports
ParentSuite: maverick
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: lucid
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 10.04 'Lucid Lynx'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: lucid
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*10.04
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*10.04
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 10.04 'Lucid Lynx'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: lucid-security
ParentSuite: lucid
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: lucid-updates
ParentSuite: lucid
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: lucid-proposed
ParentSuite: lucid
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: lucid-backports
ParentSuite: lucid
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: karmic
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 9.10 'Karmic Koala'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: karmic
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*9.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*9.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 9.10 'Karmic Koala'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: karmic-security
ParentSuite: karmic
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: karmic-updates
ParentSuite: karmic
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: karmic-proposed
ParentSuite: karmic
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: karmic-backports
ParentSuite: karmic
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: jaunty
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 9.04 'Jaunty Jackalope'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: jaunty
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*9.04
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*9.04
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 9.04 'Jaunty Jackalope'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: jaunty-security
ParentSuite: jaunty
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: jaunty-updates
ParentSuite: jaunty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: jaunty-proposed
ParentSuite: jaunty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: jaunty-backports
ParentSuite: jaunty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: intrepid
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 8.10 'Intrepid Ibex'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: intrepid
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*8.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*8.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 8.10 'Intrepid Ibex'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: intrepid-security
ParentSuite: intrepid
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: intrepid-updates
ParentSuite: intrepid
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: intrepid-proposed
ParentSuite: intrepid
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: intrepid-backports
ParentSuite: intrepid
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates


Suite: hardy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile-amd64: Ubuntu.mirrors
MirrorsFile-i386: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 8.04 'Hardy Heron'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
ParentComponent: universe
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: hardy
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*8.04
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*8.04
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 8.04 'Hardy Heron'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: hardy-security
ParentSuite: hardy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: hardy-updates
ParentSuite: hardy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: hardy-proposed
ParentSuite: hardy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: hardy-backports
ParentSuite: hardy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates


Suite: gutsy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-i386: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-sparc: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-sparc: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 7.10 'Gutsy Gibbon'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: gutsy
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*7.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*7.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 7.10 'Gutsy Gibbon'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: gutsy-security
ParentSuite: gutsy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-amd64: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-amd64: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-i386: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-i386: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-sparc: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI-sparc: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Important security updates

Suite: gutsy-updates
ParentSuite: gutsy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: gutsy-proposed
ParentSuite: gutsy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: gutsy-backports
ParentSuite: gutsy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates


Suite: feisty
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-ia64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-ia64: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-hppa: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-hppa: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
MirrorsFile: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 7.04 'Feisty Fawn'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: feisty
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*7.04
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*7.04
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 7.04 'Feisty Fawn'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: feisty-security
ParentSuite: feisty
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-ia64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-ia64: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-hppa: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-hppa: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Important security updates

Suite: feisty-updates
ParentSuite: feisty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: feisty-proposed
ParentSuite: feisty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: feisty-backports
ParentSuite: feisty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: edgy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-ia64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-ia64: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-hppa: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-hppa: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
MirrorsFile: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 6.10 'Edgy Eft'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
CompDescription: Restricted software
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: edgy
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*6.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*6.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 6.10 'Edgy Eft'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: edgy-security
ParentSuite: edgy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-ia64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-ia64: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-hppa: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-hppa: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Important security updates

Suite: edgy-updates
ParentSuite: edgy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: edgy-proposed
ParentSuite: edgy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: edgy-backports
ParentSuite: edgy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: dapper
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-ia64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-ia64: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-hppa: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-hppa: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
MirrorsFile: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
CompDescriptionLong: Canonical-supported free and open-source software
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained (universe)
CompDescriptionLong: Community-maintained free and open-source software
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Non-free drivers
CompDescriptionLong: Proprietary drivers for devices
Component: multiverse
CompDescription: Restricted software (Multiverse)
CompDescriptionLong: Software restricted by copyright or legal issues

Suite: dapper
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*6.06
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*6.06
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: dapper-security
ParentSuite: dapper
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-ia64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-ia64: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-hppa: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-hppa: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Important security updates

Suite: dapper-updates
ParentSuite: dapper
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Recommended updates

Suite: dapper-proposed
ParentSuite: dapper
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Pre-released updates

Suite: dapper-backports
ParentSuite: dapper
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Unsupported updates

Suite: breezy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
MirrorsFile: Ubuntu.mirrors
BaseURI-ia64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-ia64: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-hppa: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-hppa: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 5.10 'Breezy Badger'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained (Universe)
Component: multiverse
CompDescription: Non-free (Multiverse)

Suite: breezy
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*5.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*5.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 5.10 'Breezy Badger'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: breezy-security
ParentSuite: breezy
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-ia64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-ia64: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-hppa: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-hppa: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 5.10 Security Updates

Suite: breezy-updates
ParentSuite: breezy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Ubuntu 5.10 Updates

Suite: breezy-backports
ParentSuite: breezy
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Ubuntu 5.10 Backports

Suite: hoary
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
BaseURI-ia64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-ia64: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-hppa: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-hppa: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
MirrorsFile: Ubuntu.mirrors
Description: Ubuntu 5.04 'Hoary Hedgehog'
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained (Universe)
Component: multiverse
CompDescription: Non-free (Multiverse)

Suite: hoary
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*5.04
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*5.04
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 5.04 'Hoary Hedgehog'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: Officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: hoary-security
ParentSuite: hoary
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
BaseURI-ia64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-ia64: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
BaseURI-hppa: http://ports.ubuntu.com/
MatchURI-hppa: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
Description: Ubuntu 5.04 Security Updates

Suite: hoary-updates
ParentSuite: hoary
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Ubuntu 5.04 Updates

Suite: hoary-backports
ParentSuite: hoary
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Ubuntu 5.04 Backports

Suite: warty
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
Description: Ubuntu 4.10 'Warty Warthog'
Component: main
CompDescription: No longer officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright
Component: universe
CompDescription: Community-maintained (Universe)
Component: multiverse
CompDescription: Non-free (Multiverse)

Suite: warty
RepositoryType: deb
MatchName: .*
BaseURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*4.10
MatchURI: cdrom:\[Ubuntu.*4.10
Description: Cdrom with Ubuntu 4.10 'Warty Warthog'
Available: False
Component: main
CompDescription: No longer officially supported
Component: restricted
CompDescription: Restricted copyright

Suite: warty-security
ParentSuite: warty
RepositoryType: deb
BaseURI: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
MatchURI: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu|security.ubuntu.com
Description: Ubuntu 4.10 Security Updates

Suite: warty-updates
ParentSuite: warty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Ubuntu 4.10 Updates

Suite: warty-backports
ParentSuite: warty
RepositoryType: deb
Description: Ubuntu 4.10 Backports
```

I realize I don't know what I'm doing but if someone could point me in the right direction?  :LOL: 

TIA

----------


## zika

> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 from the Daily Builds page in VirtualBox despite the fact I shouldn't be messing with development versions. 
> 
> anyway, if I try and use Software Updater it just closes with a failed to download index file check my connection message. I seem to have a connection since I'm typing in 15.04 now. When I try apt-get update I get this (partial)...
> 
> 
> ```
> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
> ...


1. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249736
2. Extras PPA branch(es) are not yet open for Vivid. Mostly U extras are used before U+1 get open.

----------


## loukingjr

thanks much  :Smile:

----------


## Elfy

> ..
> I realize I don't know what I'm doing but if someone could point me in the right direction? 
> 
> TIA


Who does  :Wink: 

Anyone who says they know everything before they've ever had to do it is either the font of all knowledge or telling porkies  :Wink:

----------


## loukingjr

:Wink:

----------


## OrangeCrate

> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 from the Daily Builds page in VirtualBox despite the fact *I shouldn't be messing with development versions.* 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> TIA


I see Elfy's response, and his implication, that you're doing fine, by trying out a new release. I agree, though pre-alpha releases are definitely not for the weak of heart. But, there's nothing wrong, in my opinion, with jumping in with two feet. If you do something and you fail, you reinstall, and start over. If it works, you learned something new. From personal experience, I can tell you, that it gets easier to work problems out, with every release...

People in the dev area are a pretty friendly (and highly competent) bunch, and they will most likely help you work your way through a problem. Assuming, of course, that there is some indication, that you tried to work out the problem yourself, by searching and trying solutions prior to asking the question in the dev forum. No customer service department in these forums, just a bunch of volunteers trying to help each other.

There was someone a while back that asked so many questions (that could have been answered with simple searches), that he/she/it, just about drove people nuts. Fortunately they wandered off to do something else, when others started to ignore the requests for help.

Good luck, and have fun!

 :Smile:

----------


## loukingjr

Thanks. The main reason I am trying 15.04 was because someone on the VirtualBox forum said he tried to install 15.04 in VB and it crashed his Host which I didn't think made sense. So I downloaded it and installed it without issue.

I did do a search and actually found the link I was pointed to but because of the way the solution was worded and a possible typo...



> To solve the problem, insert the following text in /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info: Suite: vivid


I wasn't sure if I was suppose to select all the text and paste it into Ubuntu.info or change Ubuntu.info. I'm still not sure.  :Smile: 

I did use the daily build .iso and I'm a little surprised /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info wasn't fixed already but I do know things take time.

Thanks for being understanding.  :Smile: 

 edit: as it turns out I only had to comment out two lines in the sources list.

----------


## grahammechanical

What you are seeing when you try to update is normal for the development version this early in the development cycle. I click OK and the upgrade proceeds as normal. Expect to see in future the "Partial Upgrade" offer and do not accept it. Just confirm and the update/upgrade will continue as normal.

In fact, this is the first time I have seen so much activity (downloads) during the first week of the development cycle. In the past things did not start moving until after the second week and the version labels did not start coming down until much later. But now the Plymouth splash screen already says Ubuntu 15.04 and Grub is reporting Ubuntu Vivid Vervet (15.04 development branch). These are little things. They do not mean much but in the past people would wonder if they were really running the development release.

And we have a thread about the ubuntu.info file. I think that the developers are mostly unaware of people like us who cannot wait to jump on to the development branch. Sometimes we are a bit too eager.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249736

Regards.

----------


## loukingjr

Thanks again.

----------


## sanderj

FWIW: due to the "sudo apt-get update" resulting in 



```
W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist...source/Sources  404  Not Found                                             
W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist...amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist...-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```

the usual



```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```

does not work: Apparently the return of the first command is 0, and thus (due to the &&) the second command (upgrade) is not evaluated/executed.

I now use



```
sudo apt-get update || sudo apt-get upgrade
```

and that works.

----------


## Elfy

disable extras - that's always late working, and in future it looks like it's going to be gone

1409555

----------


## sanderj

OK, commented out the "extras" stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list:



```
## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party
## developers who want to ship their latest software.
# deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main
# deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid main
```



Thanks.

----------


## VinDSL

> Anyone who says they know everything before they've ever had to do it is either the font of all knowledge or telling porkies


Sadly, there are lots of delusional ppl, filled with overconfidence, in all forums  - LinkedIn comes to mind.

That's just the way of the world.  The trick is separating the wheat from the chaff.  :Wink:

----------

